# My coil photography



## bjorncoetsee

My first advanced coil build. And a quick photoshoot

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 19


----------



## BumbleBee

Wow, that's a really great photo!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## bjorncoetsee



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## bjorncoetsee



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## Clouds4Days

bjorncoetsee said:


> View attachment 56099



Wow... All that detail and hot vape shooting in the air and pouring juice all over the coils... Yes baby more ...more...

Hahahaha sorry couldnt help myself.
Looks flipping good bud.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DaveH

Great photos 
Dave


----------



## Greyz

That build!Those photos! Stunning!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Awesome photos @bjorncoetsee


----------



## piffht

Wow, epic shots!


----------



## Frikkie6000

Awesome Awesome Desktop wallpaper worthy photos there ! Flippen Beautiful !!!


----------



## zadiac

Wow, very nice presentations there mate! Really looks stunning!


----------



## Casper

Some nice Macro photography you've got going here bro!


----------



## Kaizer

bjorncoetsee said:


> View attachment 56098



I want a vape mat with that pic. Amazing pics.

.... iphone 6?


----------



## Greyz

@bjorncoetsee can you please upload the full size pics to somewhere like imgur so we can check them out at full resolution.


----------



## Cave Johnson

Greyz said:


> @bjorncoetsee can you please upload the full size pics to somewhere like imgur so we can check them out at full resolution.


Click on the pic

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## RiaanRed

bjorncoetsee said:


> View attachment 56099


Epic!!!!


----------



## Greyz

Cave Johnson said:


> Click on the pic


I unashamedly saved them from the thread currently using 1 as my wallpaper.
I just thought maybe the OP could share the original uncompressed versions.




See the current pics aren't full HD as there's black bars on the 23" screen #coilporn

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Cave Johnson

@Greyz or the aspect ratios of the pic and your monitors differ 

(Select the 'fill' option in your background settings)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Cave Johnson said:


> @Greyz or the aspect ratios of the pic and your monitors differ
> 
> (Select the 'fill' option in your background settings)


Current settings are set to fill and aspect ratios of both screens are 16:9 bud. Fill makes it fit the laptops 1600x900 screen but not the 1920x1080 23 inch screen.
I tried all combination and fill is the "best" I can get it. If I had a 1920x1080 image or higher then the fill would work nicely on both screens.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Blacklung

bjorncoetsee said:


> View attachment 56099


Step aside Picasso..."The Art of Vape" series has arrived. Brilliant phots

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DS_vaper

Best pic I've seen of the year great job. I wana almost have the pic blown up and put it in a frame 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Played with some different color flashes

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Very ugly and sloppy built,came out 0.05 but flavor and clouds are insane

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Greyz

Man if you have shutterstock or instagram profile please link us. Absolutely love your pics

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DS_vaper

Ya dude I s3cond these pics are mad

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Wow amazing shots @bjorncoetsee ! What camera and lens are you using if I may ask?


----------



## piffht

Greyz said:


> If I had a 1920x1080 image or higher then the fill would work nicely on both screens.



Both images are 2048x1365, incl. the one on your desktop. Your aspect ratio is different, so just crop the images to your desired aspect ratio (rather than stretching them).

Also, imgur compresses uploads a lot. It sucks for high detail / quality photos.


----------



## therazia

I have these as my phone and laptop backgrounds. It's truly amazing to look at. Looking forward to more!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Just a few quick shots. Paracoil with flat ribbon clapton and normal clapton

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DS_vaper

Yo that build is super clean. Well done

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

